# PS3 vs PS4 BluRay - Welche machts besser ?



## addicTix (22. März 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe in meinem Zimmer sogesehen 2 Bluray Player stehen. 1x die PS3 und 1x die PS4.
Nun, dass die PS4 noch immer keine 3D Blu Ray's abspielen kann weiß ich, dafür könnte ich die PS3 nutzen.
Aber wie sieht es mit normalen BluRays aus ? Welche liefert da die bessere Bildqualität ?
Hat auch hier die PS3 die Nase vorne ? Oder liefert die PS4 bei normalen Blurays eine schärfere Bildqualität ? 

Ich könnte es natürlich selbst probieren, aber bevor ich dies tue wollte ich erstmal hier fragen, da vielleicht jemand schon Erfahrungen damit gemacht hat.


----------



## Atma (22. März 2014)

Ist völlig egal welche von beiden du nimmst . Wenn überhaupt Unterschiede vorhanden sind, dann sind die so gering, dass man Adleraugen haben muss, um diese zu sehen. Viel interessanter ist die Frage, welche von beiden leiser ist beim BD schauen, wobei es da auch drauf ankommt welche PS3 Version man hat (Fat, Slim, Super-Slim).


----------



## -Atlanter- (22. März 2014)

Ist es überhaupt möglich das es hier Unterschiede in der Bildqualität gibt? Wenn beide Konsolen mit 1080p und HDMI Kabel abspielen dürfte es doch keinerlei Unterschiede geben. Etwas anderes wäre warscheinlich wenn eine DVD upgescalt werden muss. (Dies ist nur mein, nicht nachgeprüfter, Gedankengang)

Wo es neben der Lautstärke noch Differenzen gibt: Beim Stromverbrauch. 
Die PS3 Fat verbrauchen aufgrund alter Technik je nach Modell ganze 182-121W bei Bluraywiedergabe; die Slim u. Superslimmodelle verbrauchen je nach Modell etwa 96-71W bei Bluraywiedergabe; die PS 4 verbraucht 98W bei Bluraywiedergabe. Ein Blurayplayer verbraucht lediglich 20W.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (23. März 2014)

Ich würde da eher auf die Lautstärke achte, habe hier 2 PS3 (einmal Fat und einmal Slim) als Blurayplayer im Einsatz und beim Film gucken sind beide trotz gutem Soundsystem mit ordentlich Wumms doch etwas laut und stören. Wie laut die PS4 im Vergleich ist weiß ich aber nicht.


----------



## Bre76 (9. Juli 2016)

addicTix schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe in meinem Zimmer sogesehen 2 Bluray Player stehen. 1x die PS3 und 1x die PS4.
> Nun, dass die PS4 noch immer keine 3D Blu Ray's abspielen kann weiß ich, dafür könnte ich die PS3 nutzen.
> ...



---
3D Format geht auf der PS3 und auf der PS4
das geht schon seit der PS3 version 1


----------



## addicTix (9. Juli 2016)

Bre76 schrieb:


> ---
> 3D Format geht auf der PS3 und auf der PS4
> das geht schon seit der PS3 version 1


Kommt halt davon wenn man auf einen über 2 jahre alten Thread antwortet.
3D ging anfangs auf PS4 nicht
Und 3D supoort gibts bei PS3 auch erst seit 2010

Gesendet von LG G2 mit Tapatalk


----------

